# Suchen Mitarbeiter für Softwareentwicklung



## rowogh (27 März 2008)

*Gesucht werden für die Softwareentwicklung neue Mitarbeiter.* 
*Sie sind **Ingenieur/-in oder Techniker/-in*
*Nähere Einzelheiten erfahren Sie auf unserer Internetseite:*
http://www.graf-hausmann.de/stellen.htm

Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Bewerbung.


----------

